# Aussie Stock Forums changing hosts



## Joe Blow (15 February 2005)

Aussie Stock Forums will be changing hosts shortly, so there will probably be some downtime over the next couple of days.

I will try to minimise this as much as possible and apologise for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 February 2005)

This move is happening shortly.

Be prepared for a little downtime, probably tonight.

Don't worry, it will all be over soon! I promise!


----------



## Joe Blow (20 February 2005)

If you can read this the move has been a successful one.

Finally over... time for bed.

:goodnight


----------



## RichKid (20 February 2005)

Thanks Joe for putting in the hard yards to see it through smoothly for us all. Hope you catch up on your sleep today!


----------



## Joe Blow (20 February 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Thanks Joe for putting in the hard yards to see it through smoothly for us all. Hope you catch up on your sleep today!




All I needed was a couple of red bulls to get me through last night.

I've had a pretty relaxing day just having a few drinks and doing some gardening.

I'm sure I'll catch up on that sleep tonight!


----------



## Joe Blow (22 February 2005)

I'd really like to apologise to all members who have had difficulty accessing Aussie Stock Forums over the last few days.

I made a mistake when changing hosts and I ended up changing the nameservers twice which has made the whole situation worse.

There are some members who haven't been able to access the site in three days... some are still locked out.

Hopefully everyone will have access restored within 24 hours.

Once again, my apologies to those who have been inconvenienced.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 February 2005)

Can those people who are still hitting the old, closed forums when you type in www.aussiestockforums.com please identify yourselves in this thread.

I know it's happening and I'll do what I can to rectify it. I just want to know how many people it's still happening to.

Thanks!


----------



## markrmau (1 March 2005)

Unwired DNS still points to old address.  Cheers, Mark

dig https://www.aussiestockforums.com/

; <<>> DiG 9.2.4 <<>> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 44468
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;https://www.aussiestockforums.com/. IN  A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
.                       10800   IN      SOA     A.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. NSTLD.VERISI                                                                                                    GN-GRS.COM. 2005022701 1800 900 604800 86400

;; Query time: 397 msec
;; SERVER: 220.101.191.16#53(220.101.191.16)
;; WHEN: Tue Mar  1 01:15:13 2005
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 126


----------



## Joe Blow (2 March 2005)

Okay... I have now put redirects on the old www.aussiestockforums.com and www.aussiestockforums.com/forums so they come through to the new IP. This is for people who are still hitting the old site. I really didn't think this would still be going on a week and a half later!

Hopefully this will be a little more convenient until the DNS propogates properly.

Sorry about this guys!


----------



## stefan (2 March 2005)

Happens to me as well. But mind you, it worked well just until today.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (2 March 2005)

stefan said:
			
		

> Happens to me as well. But mind you, it worked well just until today.
> 
> Happy trading
> 
> Stefan




Ooooops! Have you had trouble since I put in the redirects? What happened?

Next time when I change hosts I now know what NOT to do. Life is full of learning experiences... some of them more pleasant than others. Changing hosts was not one of the more pleasant ones.


----------



## markrmau (19 March 2005)

It doesn't matter to me, but I am still being redirected from the old IP adr. when using www.unwired.com.au  Surely any DNS changes should have propagated down by now? Or is it a reason to avoid UNW ?


----------



## Joe Blow (19 March 2005)

markrmau said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter to me, but I am still being redirected from the old IP adr. when using www.unwired.com.au  Surely any DNS changes should have propagated down by now? Or is it a reason to avoid UNW ?




I'm stumped by this one, Mark.

I have absolutely no idea why the DNS still hasn't propagated properly for some. I was under the impression it was only going to take a few days. I never imagined people would still be getting redirected from the old I.P. a month later. Hmmm....

 

PS Send unwired an email and ask them. I'd love to know!


----------



## Joe Blow (21 March 2005)

markrmau said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter to me, but I am still being redirected from the old IP adr. when using www.unwired.com.au  Surely any DNS changes should have propagated down by now? Or is it a reason to avoid UNW ?




Mark, you still getting redirected?


----------



## markrmau (21 March 2005)

Hi Joe, Yes I'm afraid so - only at home using unwired though. It is no problem for me to use the ip address if you need to stop doing the redirect.

I emailed unwired, but no response.

Cheers, Mark.


----------

